# Vanes for Field Archery



## itchyfinger

I think you will find more favor the smaller vanes for outdoor...less drag downrange.


----------



## Jbird

*Vanes for Field*

Some good ones:

Vane Tec 1.75 Mini Fitas and 1.8 Super Spine
Flex Fletch 1.87 
Durovane 1.8


----------



## XP35

I'm not a real experienced field shooter myself. Just tried it, and liked it by the way, this summer. I am using 1.8 Duravanes and they are working wonderfully. But I did have my doubts before using them since I started archery as a hunter and had used much, much larger fletchings before that.


----------



## Brown Hornet

All I have used over the past 4 years or so are the Flex Fletch 187's....


----------



## Radman

1.8 or 2 inch will work great. Flex-Fletch, Duravane, or Blazer will all work. Just pick a color that you can see in any light condition. I am using 3 canary yellow 1.8 Flex-Fletch. As long as I am the only one using all yellow, I know where my arrow is at any target. You might look at the bright pink also. However the first year I tried that, so did everyone else. My thinking was that most guys would not have the guts to use pink. I was wrong. I got paired up with another archer using the pink every time that year.


----------



## swerve

AAE 2" shield cuts Plastifletch Max


----------



## tabarch

I use either Flex Fletch 2.0 or Blazers, I like the Flex Fletch because of the vane memory, meaning that when you shoot thru the bale the vane returns to its original shape without any problems where as some of the cheaper vanes do not. I use the Blazers also but only for a few shoots at the end of this year, really have not formed an opinion on them yet except to say that they are alot easier to put on the shaft than Flex Fletch, you have to not only clean your shaft well but you have to get the mold release agent off of the mounting surface of the vane. I would think that with the higher profile the blazers would be more succeptable to the wind than Flex Fletch. Just my opinion.
Terry


----------



## GeorgD

I use 1.87 Fletch Flex on my x10x and ACEs. On my sons ACCs I use the 1.8 Duravanes. You don't need large vanes because you have a target point on the shaft. You do however need the yardage. Go with the smaller...

On many of the Field courses they will have novility shoots that are really fun. They ususally put one target out to about 100 yards. (Like bigfoot at Redding.) So even though you don't need it often, I always make sure I get 100 yards out of my bows. I've also started shooting FITA and 90 meters = 99 yards.


----------



## psargeant

1.5 or 1.87 Flex fletch (Most durable vane out there), or this year I shot mini-blazers with good results after I got talked into trying them by one of the top BHFS guys who switched from flex fletch...


----------



## txarcheryguy

*Thanks*

Hey guys, thanks for all the comments. I'll got with the small vanes for sure.

Anyone shot any of he 3-D Duravanes. I shoot them now and them seem to work real good for me but ones I have shot in the past were 4" and I've never tried the 1.8"


----------



## Brown Hornet

txarcheryguy said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all the comments. I'll got with the small vanes for sure.
> 
> Anyone shot any of he 3-D Duravanes. I shoot them now and them seem to work real good for me but ones I have shot in the past were 4" and I've never tried the 1.8"


The Duravanes will work but they are nowhere near as durable as the FF or the Vanetecs. The don't take a bend/wrinkle/crease whatever you want to call it like the Duravnes do 

A couple years ago I had 2 doz ACC setup...one doz w/ Duravanes and 1 doz with FF...they Duras shot good at 40 I was grouping them inside a 20 yd single spot 5 ring....but the FF would be inside of them EVERYTIME. I tested the two side by side for about a week and a half. Didn't matter if I shot all 4 FF first...last...or every other arrow...EVERYTIME they grouped inside the Duras. :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7

Flex Fletch Trail..... Whoooooo Whooooooooooooooooooo.

:band::jazzmatazzes::drummer::rockband::drum::rockhard: WAGON


----------



## Man-n-Pink

I use vantec's, 1.8 ss. they seem to fly pretty good for me and they are durable.


----------



## top5fingers

I am shooting the vantec 2.3 SS, good luck so far.


----------



## Rchr

*Flex Fletch*

I highly recommend Flex Fletch vanes. They are the toughest most durable vane out there. If you get something small it will also help in durability. Your vanes and arrows will get beat up quite a bit in field archery.(remember there are usually 16 arrows going into that target).


----------



## Tim Roberts

I use Flex Fletch 175s on my ACEs for my field shooting.


----------



## erasmu

I like Mini Blazers. They are really tough. I have had some get knocked off, but never had a vane damaged.


----------



## njshadowwalker

Ive been using the flex fletch 1.87 sheilds....they have been working great. im .shooting them on GT UL pro 400's though


----------



## target1

i use miniblazers, but certain individuals (you know who you are) are trying to get me to look at FF shields. I just might do that.


----------



## Nino

187 Flex Fletch


----------



## x-ring

Vanetec vanes have served me very well as far as durability. As far as size for field I have been using the 1.75 fita for the last couple years.


----------



## Brown Hornet

x-ring said:


> Vanetec vanes have served me very well as far as durability. As far as size for field I have been using the 1.75 fita for the last couple years.


Well I have been shooting nothing but the 187's since you sent them to me back in the day :wink:


----------



## x-ring

Brown Hornet said:


> Well I have been shooting nothing but the 187's since you sent them to me back in the day :wink:



Doh! :zip: That's right I did send you some didn't I. I should have remembered that this summer when I was cleaning out my archery room when I gave away about 800 flex fletch vanes  No doubt they are a good vane I just have way too much stuff laying around here anymore :embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet

x-ring said:


> Doh! :zip: That's right I did send you some didn't I. I should have remembered that this summer when I was cleaning out my archery room when I gave away about 800 flex fletch vanes  No doubt they are a good vane I just have way too much stuff laying around here anymore :embara:


:faint:

I am not gonna be ok for a few days. ukey:


----------

